# kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs ..

## cabana

Witam, po instalacji gentoo mam problem, gdyż grub normalnie bootuje partycje, ale niestety dostaje kernel paniec

kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs unkown-block(0,0)

fstab według tego jak how to

Sterownik SATA w kompilowany, ponieważ wykrywa dysk, oraz kontroler SATA

----------

## Bastian82

A obsługa systemu plików?

----------

## Jacekalex

Było wiele razy, wystarczy trochę poszukać:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885146-highlight-.html

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

---

Temat walkowany wiele razy. Nastepnym razem, jak bedziesz chcial uzyskac sensowna pomoc, dorzuc konfig kernela i output z lspci -v.

----------

